# مساجد الاندلس القديمة (اسبانيا حاليا)



## Arch_M (2 أكتوبر 2008)

[FONT=arial,sans-serif]*مسجد المونستير*[/FONT]
*إسلام في قلب الريف الأندلسي*​ 



 

[FONT=arial,sans-serif]مسجد المونستير Mezquita de Almonaster la Real أحد المساجد الإسلامية التي شيدها المسلمون في الأندلس، و[/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]يقع بمدينة المنستير لا ريال Almonaster la Real في مقاطعة ولبة بإقليم أندلوسيا.[/FONT]​ 




​ 
بني [FONT=arial,sans-serif]المسجد ما بين القرنين التاسع والعاشر للميلاد على أنقاض معبد قوطي يرجع إلى القرن الخامس، وبعد خروج المسلمين من الأندلس ودخول الأراضي الأندلسية تحت الحكم المسيحي، تم تحويل المسجد إلى صومعه وأطلق عليها صومعة (كنيسة) الناسك.[/FONT]​ 




​ 
[FONT=arial,sans-serif]يقع المعلم في قلب قلعة عسكرية على إرتفاع بالنسبة للقرية. حيث [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]تم تسجيل البناء كمعلم تاريخي سنة 1931م ويعتبر كمجمع ذو قيمة تاريخية وفنية فريدة٬ بإعتباره المسجد الوحيد في الوسط الريفي الإسباني الذي بقي محافظأ على بنيته الأصلية.[/FONT]​ 


 


 


 
يتبع...مازالت توجد مساجد في الاندلس سأقوم بوضعها..​


----------



## Arch_M (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*مسجد باب المردوم*
*أقدم معالم طليطلة الأندلسية*​ 




​ 
مسجد باب المردوم أو مسجد نور المسح (mezquita de Cristo de la Luz) هو من أقدم معالم طليطلة الأندلسية. تم بناؤه في سنة 390 هجرية (999 ميلادية). وبعد احتلال المدينة من قبل النصارى سنة 1085 م ، حوّل المسجد إلى كنيسة تسمى نور المسيح.​ 




​ 
[FONT=arial,sans-serif]المسجد بناء مربع الشكل (7,74م 8,60xم) مقسم إلى 3 أرواق بواسطة 4 صفوف من الأقواس, الكل تحت تسعة قبب مسةندة إلى صفوف الأقواس الحدوية (على شكل حدوة الفرس, التي تعد من أهم خصوصيات الطابع المعماري الأندلسي ذات الأصل القوطي) المرتكزة على 4 أعمدة وسطية.[/FONT]



 
[FONT=arial,sans-serif]القبة الوسطية مرتفعة عن باقي القبب ومزودة بنوافذ جانبية ةسمح بدخول الضوء إلى البناء.الواجهة الرئيسية للمسجد متكونة من ثلاثة مستويات:[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,sans-serif]الأول يحتوي على الأبواب الثلاث للمسجد.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,sans-serif]الثاني نجد سلسلة من الأقواس الحدوية العمياء المتعانقة.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,sans-serif]الثالث متكون من مشربية مبنية بالآجور فوقها المخطوط المشهور٫ الذي يسمح بتأريخ سنة إنشاء المسجد [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][FONT=arial,sans-serif]الكتابة بالخط الكوفي نصها "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، أقام هذا المسجد أحمد بن حديدي من ماله ابتغاء ثواب الله فتم بعون الله على يد موسى بن علي البناء وسعادة فتم في المحرم سنة تسعة وثلث مائة".[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]​

[FONT=arial,sans-serif]البناء يعد من أجمل شواهد الفن الأموي في الأندلس ومصدر وحي للفن المدجّن الذي كانت طليطلة موطنه الأصلي.[/FONT]


[/FONT]




​ 
يتبع..​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكـــــــرا على الصور الجميلـــه 
بجد مسأأأجد خرافه 
ومنتظر باقى الصور


----------



## Arch_M (2 أكتوبر 2008)

[FONT=arial,sans-serif]*جامع قرطبة*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,sans-serif]*فخر الهندسة الإسلامية*[/FONT]​ 


 
[FONT=arial,sans-serif]*جامع قرطبة* (باللغة الأسبانية [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]Mezquita) (وتنطق: مـِسكيتا) وتعني مسجد باللغة الأسبانية.[/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif] واحد من أروع ما أنشأ المسلمون [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]من الأعمال المعمارية، ويوجد في قرطبة بالأندلس (أسبانيا)[/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]، ويقع هذا المسجد بالقرب من نهر الوادي الكبير، وتحيط به ومن جوانبه الأربعة أزقة ضيّقة، وهو باعتراف مؤرخي العمارة الأوروبية[/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif] قمة من قمم الفن المعماري العالمي على مر العصور[/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]، ودليل قاطع على براعة الأموين والعرب في فن الهندسة [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]والمعمار. وقد تحول اليوم للاسف إلى كنيسة.[/FONT]​ 


 
تم بناء هذا الجامع خلال قرنين و نصف قرن تقريبا ، و يرجع تأسيس المسجد إلى سنة (*92 هـ*) عندما اتخذ بنو أمية قرطبة حاضرة لملكهم الدولة الأموية في الأندلس[FONT=arial,sans-serif]، حيث شاطر المسلمون المسيحيون قرطبة كنيستهم [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]العظمى، فبنوا في شطرهم مسجداً وبقي الشطر الآخر للروم[/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]، وحينما ازدحمت المدينة بالمسلمين و جيوشهم اشترى عبد الرحمن الداخل [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]شطر الكنيسة العائد للروم مقابل أن يُعيد بناء ما تـمّ هدمه من كنائسهم وقت الغزو، وقد أمر بإنشائه عبد الرحمن الداخل [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]سنة 785 [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]ميلادي وقد كانت مساحته آنذاك (4875 متراً مربعاً) وكان المسجد قديماً يُسمى بـ(جامع الحضرة) أي جامع الخليفة أمّا اليوم فيُسمى بـ(مسجد الكاتدرائية) بعد أن حوله الأسبان كاتدرائية مسيحية. وأهم ما يعطي هذا الجامع الفريد مكانة في تاريخ [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]الفن المعماري أن كل الإضافات والتعديلات وأعمال الزينة، كانت تسير في اتجاه واحد وعلى وتيرة واحدة، بحيث يتسق مع شكله الأساسي[/FONT]​ 




​ 
[FONT=arial,sans-serif]كان الشكل الأصلي لمسجد عبدالرحمن في عام 170 ﻫ يتألف من حرم عرضه[/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif] 73.5 متراً[/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]، وعمقه 36.8 متراً[/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]، مقسم إلى 11 رواقاً ، بواسطة 10 صفوف من الأقواس ، يضم كل منها 12 قوس ترتكز على أعمدة رخامية وتمتد عمودياً على الجدار الخلفي. وهذه الصفوف تتألف من من طبقتين من الاقواس، الأقواس السفلية منها على شكل حدوة الفرس، والعلوية تنقص قليلاً عن نصف دائرة[/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]، وهي تحمل سقفاً منبسطاً، يرتفع مقدار 9.8 متراً [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]عن الأرضية [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]وفوقهم 11 سقفاً جمالونياً متوازياً، بينها أقنية عميقة مبطنة بالرصاص. [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]والحرم ينفتح على الصحن بواسطة 11 قوس حدوي، ترتكز على عضائد على شكل (T). والصحن عرضه 73.21 متراً [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]وعمقه 60.7 متراً. [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]ويوجد له باب غربي وباب شمالي على المحور الشمالي الجنوبي، كما له على الأرجح باب شرقي متوافق مع الأول. وكان للحرم باب واحد يعرف اليوم باسم (بوير تادي سان استيبان)، وللحرم أيضاً 3 دعائم للشرق والغرب[/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]، تبرز 1.5 متر ، ودعامتان ركنتيان وعلى الأرجح 10 في الجانب الجنوبي، لتتحمل ضغط [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]صفوف الأقواس. وسمك الجدران قدره 1.14 متر. والصحن لم يكن محاطاً بأروقة، والكتابات التى تزين واجهة المحراب يصعب فهمها، ومما كتب الآية السادسة من سورة السجدة [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif](ذلك عالم الغيب والشهادة العزيز الحكيم) ومما كتب أيضاً: موقف الإمام المستنصر بالله عبد الله الحاكم. [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]كما كتبت الآية 23 من سورة الحشر[/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]: (هو الله لا اله إلا هو الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر سبحان الله عما يشركون)، ومن أعمال الحكم في جامع قرطبة مد قنوات المياه [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]إلى السقايات. والميضآت التى أحدثها، وقد أوصل الماء إلى المسجد عبر قناة مدها من سفح جبل العروس قرب قرطبة. [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]كما أنشا الحكم عدداً من المقاصير، منها مقصورة "دار الصدفة" غربي الجامع، وقد جعلها مركزاً لتوزيع الصدقات، ومقصورة أخرى أمام الباب الغربي كان الفقراء يتخذونها مسكناً لهم.[/FONT]







[FONT=arial,sans-serif]كانت مقاييس الجامع الأول (75م × [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]65م) [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]بالإضافة إلى صحن الجامع، وفي عهد الامير الأموي الأندلسي عبد الرحمن الأوسط [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]توسع فيه أكثر، ثم المحراب والقنطرة الموجودة فوق الشارع الرئيسي الذي يمر غرب [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]الجامع، والهدف منها انتقال الأمير عليها من قصره دون أن يمر في الشارع. في سنة 951م [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]أنشأ عبد الرحمن الناصر[/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]، مئذنة [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]جديدة في أقصى صحن الجامع جهة الشمال[/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]، وهي على هيئة برج ضخم له شرفتان للأذان يصعد إليها بسلم داخلي، وهذه المئذنة لا تزال موجودة، وقد حولت إلى برج أجراس. وفي عهد محمد بن أبي عامر المنصور [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]في عصر الأمير هاشم المؤيد [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]عام 987م [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]زُيد في الجامع فأصبحت مقاييسه (125 متر × 180 متر) لتكون مساحته 22500 م2 أي خمسة أفدنة.[/FONT]








[FONT=arial,sans-serif]تعرّض المسجد في سنة 400 هجرية للنهب، بعد أن ترك الناس قرطبة، نتيجة القتال الذي نشب بين المهدي [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]وبين سليمان بن الحكم. كما [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]اجتاح قساوسة قرطبة سنة 633هـ / 1236م[/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]، ما في قرطبة من مساجد وقصور، وتعرّضوا للمسجد وخربوه.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=arial,sans-serif]يعد صحن المسجد [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]قطعة فنية فهو محاط بسور تتخلله سبعة أبواب، وفي جهته الشمالية توجد المئذنة، وقد زرع الناس أشجار النارنج[/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]، وأشجار الليمون [/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]فيه، ولهذا يسمى صحن النارنج.[/FONT]​ 

​

​


----------



## Arch_M (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك مرورك عزيزي وائل ايرجوان


----------



## بنار اسيا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*مساجد...صور...ولااروع...تحفة*

تضرب هذه الصور عراقة وتجذر المساجد رمزالاصالة الاسلامية والتي هي رمز من ذاكرة الاندلس
بوركت على الصور... رائعة...
وجزاك الله كل خير وجعلها من ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## هوتسنسى (3 أكتوبر 2008)

العضو الكريم ذو حس خاص


----------



## Arch_M (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا مروركم..بس للأسف كلها اصبحت كنائس بعد غزو القشتاليين للاندلس..


----------

